# Glock 19 vs. Springfield XDM



## ruger1

Question for you guys. Do any of you have experience with either of these pistols?

My brother's GF is graduating from a Criminal Justice program and he wants to get her a new toy for graduation.

We are leaning towards the XDM as most departments issue the Glock as a standard issue. The XDM would be another toy to play with different from the Glock. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## xdeano

when i was looking into pistols, i looked into the XDM in 40cal with the 3.8" barrel. I also looked into the Smith and Wesson 40compact. I ended up handleing both and the S&W 40c won over the XdM. They're both really nice pistols and would fit the bill. The S&W has a little nicer grip in my opinion.

You'd be good with either.

xdeano


----------



## macker13

I agree with xdeano. You need to hold them to find the one that feels best for your hands. Several of the manufacturers have different pads you can swap out on the grips to get a better fit.


----------



## wurgs

Everyones right about handling the guns. The Glocks just have a strange grip angle and they don't feel natural to me. I have a XDM40 and really like it. Its very accurate and has the interchangeable backs on the grip so it can fit different size hands. I can't really say anything bad about Glocks tho as they have a great reputation and many seem to love them.


----------



## surfscoter

I own the full size XD in .40

I wish I would have bought the Glock instead.

The Glock has a much shorter trigger, and very short trigger reset.
The Springfield has a long "squishy" pull and doesn't reset until almost completely released.

I did not realize how much better of a gun the Glock is until after I shot it for 500 rounds, of course I didn't do this until after I had already purchased the Springfield.

I wish I would have bought the Glock instead.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I have a G19, and am planning on purchasing the .40 XDM, both are fine pistols, its just a matter of personal preferance, you may want to find out what the department approves for backup guns, so she could also get some more practicle use out of it than jsut target shooting.


----------



## Gr8Force

I compared the Glock 21, [email protected] M&P45 and the Springfield XDM45. Glock - Don't like that uber-lightweight and price. S&W - nice but it just didn't fit my hand (large hand, 6'2", 210) as well as the xdm. XDM - Perfect in every way. Glad my range had all three to test. Very confident in my purchase.


----------



## Recurvenator

Get a Colt or Ruger.......they are American made.


----------



## Betterluckytg

I've tried both and sold the Glock after trying the XD. It's the X and XDm for me for three main reasons. 1. Glock rifling is said to be more or less non-compatable with cast bullets. I didn't find that to be true, but still. 2. The takedown on the Springfield is infinitely more ergonomic, to use an overworked term. 3. The Glock barrel does not fully support the case, which makes resizing brass somewhat problematical and a real pain when purchasing "once fired" brass to reload.

Of course, the ultimate decision is in the hands of the user; how does it fit the hand, does it point well and just plain "does it feel right". To be proficient with any handgun takes a lot of practice, which requires a lot of shooting, which in turn pretty much explains my preference.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

If you want the ultimate striker fire pistol look no further than the Walther PPQ. This gun is everything i could ever ask for with the best trigger known to man. Seriously give it a look.


----------



## striped1

stay with a glock 19 
9mm
If she is issued a glock it will have exactly the same manual of arms
The mags, holsters etc will all interchange. 
Glock is significantly easier to obtain parts and armor herself


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

stay with a glock 19 
9mm
If she is issued a glock it will have exactly the same manual of arms
The mags, holsters etc will all interchange. 
Glock is significantly easier to obtain parts and armor herself

The whole reason that they talked about getting the XDM is because it was something different. Why would you want two of the same gun? You can't use 9mm mags with a .40s&w pistol. The mags do not interchange with the .40 s&w. The PPQ is very similar to the glock as far as weight appearance break down and trigger. The Walther PPQ is a much superior gun compared to that of the XDM and it is in my mind a much more refined glock counterpart.


----------



## mike landrich

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> The whole reason that they talked about getting the XDM is because it was something different. Why would you want two of the same gun? You can't use 9mm mags with a .40s&w pistol. The mags do not interchange with the .40 s&w.


Well, since others have done it, I'll add my 2 cents on this.

Having a 9mm that is basically the same gun as the larger caliber duty weapon serves an important purpose. When you are practicing with ammo you have to pay for yourself, the 9mm really shines. Shoot the 40 or 45 enough to know its reliable, and then shoot the 9mm a lot. At $5 per box or more difference (especially for the 45), one hundred boxes of 9mm vs 40 or 45 pays for the second gun. And 5000 rounds downrange helps build the confidence/muscle memory necessary when your life depends on the sidearm.


----------

